# The Canon lens rebates return!



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/pdf/Promotions/camera/lens_flash_ir_080711_rebate.pdf

The deal's good starting today and going through September 3rd.

Top rebate amount is $160 on the 14mm f/2.8L II, followed by $150 for the EF 85mm f/1.2L II, $120 for the 50mm f/1.2L, and $100 rebates for the 100-400mm, the new 70-300mm L, the 70-200 f/4L, the 180mm f/3.5L macro, and some other rebates on top lenses and flashes. It's not as big a range of lenses as were apparently covered last month by a rebate but still a very respectable list.


----------

